# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  اشكال في اعراب"ايّ" وبنائها فهل من مجيب؟

## ابن الاحمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.اخواني الكرام اسال الله لي ولكم التوفيق والسداد.
وقع لي اشكال في حكم "ايّ" من حيث الاعراب والبناء،فان المتقرر في اولى ابواب النحو ان الاسم اذا اشبه الحرف شبها قويا  ولم يكن هناك ما يعارض هذا الشبه من خصائص الاسمية كان ذلك الشبه  موجبا لبنائه.واصدق مثال على وجود المعارض  لشبه الحرف فابقاه على اصله  وصانه عن  البناء هو:"ايّ" فانها اشبهت الحرف شبها معنويا  من حيث كونها تاتي للشرط والاستفهام،واشب  هته شبها افتقاريا من حيث كونها موصولة لكن لزومها للاضافة الذي هو من خصائص الاسماء المتمكنة  كبعض وكل " عارض شبه الحرف فصانها عن البناء فصارت معربة بذلك والى هذا يشير ابن مالك في الكافية بقوله:
ما لم يعارض شبه الحرف بما       يحمي عن البنا كاي فاعلما .
والكلام السابق  تلخيص لكلامه  في الشرح.الى هنا المسالة واضحة ,
لكن لوقفزنا قليلا الى مبحث "ايّ"في الموصولات فاننا  نجد ابن مالك يقول:ان "ايّا" تعرب اذا كملت صلتها اوحذف ما تضاف اليه نحو قولك:"اوص من بنيك اياّ هو افضل او ايا افضل" فان صرح بما تضاف اليه وهو حذف صدر الصلة بنيت على الضم كقوله تعالى:" ثم لننزعن من كل شيعة ايهم اشد على الرحمن عتيا" اهـ شرح الكافية 1/120
 الاشكال ههنا كيف اعربت اي مع  مع انها عارية عنالاضافة شديدة الافتقار الى صلتها وهذا هو شرط بنائها اذ لا معارض للشبه الافتقاري الذي الحقها بحكم الحرف في البناء ،وكيف بنيت في الحال الاخرى التي لم تعر فيها عن الاضافة.
اوبصياغة اخرى للسؤال:ما هو موجب بناء"ايّ" في الاية مع لزومها للاضافة التي هي من خصائص الاسماء المتمكنة ،وما هو المعراض من خصائص الاسمية في المثال الول الذي  صان ايا عن البناء مع شبهها بالحرف في الافتقار؟  ارجو من الاخوة الافادة مشكوري والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## ابن الاحمر

المعذرة وقع خطا في النقل،وصواب العبارة المنقولة خطأ هو :فان صرح بما تضاف اليه وحذف صدر الصلة بنيت على الضم كقوله تعالى:ثم لننزعن من كل شيعة ايهم اشد على الرحمن عتيا".
والاشكال لا يزال قائما.

----------


## الساري

*وجدت تفصيلا لعلة ما أشكل عليك في كتاب : ( علل النحو ) لأبي الحسن الوراق - باب الحروف التي ترفع الأسماء والنعوت والأخبار -*
*أضع نصه بين يديك , لأنه أجاب بتفصيل أظنه لا يوجد مثله .* 
*قال :*
*" فأما ( أي ) : فهي معربة في جميع الوجوه ، إلا في موضع سنبينه ،*
*وإنما استحقت الإعراب لأنها متضمنة للإضافة ، وهي مع هذا متمكنة مستعملة في موضع الرفع والنصب والجر ، فلتمكنها في الإخبار عنها ، وتضمنها للإضافة استحقت الإعراب ، لأن الإضافة تقوم مقام التنوين ، وما تلحقه على هذا السبيل الإضافة ، فلا بد من أن يكون معربا ، فلهذا خالفت ( من وما والذي ) .*
*وأما الموضع الذي تبنى فيه ( أي ) : فهو أن تجريها مجرى ( الذي ) وتصلها باسم مفرد ، كقولك : لأضربن أيهم قائم ، وكان الأصل : لأضربن أيهم هو قائم ، فيكون ( هو ) المبتدأ ، و ( قائم ) الخبر ، والجملة صلة ( أي ) ، كما تكون صلة ( الذي ) ، وحذف ( هو ) وهو قبيح ، وإنما قبح لأنه يجوز أن يقع موقعه أخوه وأبوه ، وما أشبه ذلك ، فيقع لبس في الكلام ، ومع هذا فإن المبتدأ لا بد منه ، وإنما يجب الحذف للفضلات لما لا بد منه ، إلا أن العرب قلما تستعمل حذف المبتدإ مع ( الذي ) ، وقد استعملوا حذفه مع ( أي ) .*
*قال سيبويه : لما جاءت ( أي ) في هذا الموضع الذي ذكرناه مخالفة لما تجيء عليه أخواتها بنيت على الضم لمخالفتها أخواتها - أعني : ( الذي ومن وما ) - .*
*وقال الخليل ، رحمه الله : هي معربة في هذا الموضع ، وإنما رفعت على المعنى للحكاية ، والتقدير عنده : لأضربن الذي يقال له : أيهم قائم .*
*وقال يونس : الفعل ملغى ، وشبهه بأفعال القلوب التي يجوز إلغاؤها .*
*وقول يونس ضعيف جدا ، لأن ( ضربت ) فعل مؤثر ، ومحال أن يلغى ما له تأثير .*
*وقول الخليل أقرب ، وإن كان فيه بعض البعد ؛ لأن تقدير الحكاية إنما يسوغ فيما جرى له ذكر ، ونحن نبتدئ الكلام بالمسألة التي ذكرناها ، ولم يبق ما يعمل عليه إلا قول سيبويه ، وقد طعن عليه أبو بكر بن السراج ، فإنه قال : وجدت المفرد مما يستحق البناء فإذا أضيف أعرب ، نحو : ( قبل وبعد ) فصارت الإضافة توجب إعراب الاسم ، ووجدنا ( أيا ) إذا أفردت أعربت ، وهذا نقض الأصول ، وهذا الذي حكيناه معنى قوله .*
*قال أبو الحسن : والذي قدره أبو بكر ليس بصحيح ، وذلك أن الإضافة ترد الاسم إلى حال الإعراب ، إذا استحق البناء في حال الإفراد ، فإذا كان الموجب للبناء في حال الإضافة ذلك الشيء ، كان حال الاسم مفردا أشد افتقارا إلى البناء ، ألا ترى أن ( لدن ) مبنية ، وهي مع هذا مضافة ؛ لأنها استحقت البناء في حال إضافتها .*
*وإذا كان ذلك على ما ذكرناه سقط ما اعتمد عليه أبو بكر ، وصح ما قال سيبويه .*

*وإنما وجب أن تعرب ( أي ) في حال الإفراد ؛ لأن الإضافة تعاقب التنوين وهي متضمنة للإضافة ، فلما زال لفظ الإضافة رجع التنوين ، ومتى حصل التنوين الذي هو علامة الانصراف في الاسم ، وجب أن يعرب .*
*فإن قال قائل : أليس الإضافة تقوم مقام التنوين فقد استويا ، فلم صار في حال الإضافة أولى من حال الإفراد ؟*
*قيل له : لأنها إذا بنيت في حال الإضافة ، فإنما دخلها نقص واحد بالبناء ،*
*فيحمل بناؤها في هذه الإضافة لخفة حكمه ، فإذا أفردت كرهوا ان يجمعوا عليها حذف المضاف والبناء ، فإذا تمت بصلتها فلا بد من إعرابها ، وهذا يقوي ما قال سيبويه ، لأن معنى الحكاية لا يتغير بإظهار المبتدإ بعد ( أي ) ، فلما جدنا العرب تنصب ( أيا ) إذا تمت بصلتها ، وتضمها إذا حذفت منها المبتدأ ، علمنا أن الضم بناؤها دون ما سواه ، وتمامها أن تقول : لأضربن أيَّهم هو قائم .*
*وبعض العرب يعربها وإن حذفت منها المبتدأ , وهي لغة جيدة . ووجهها : أن ( أيا ) قد بينا تمكنها واستحقاقها للإعراب ، وسبب الحذف بعدها للاستخفاف ، ولا ينبغي أنيكون ما حذف للاستخفاف يؤثر في إزالة تمكن الاسم .*
*فإن قيل : فلم قبح استعمال ( الذي ) إذا حذف من صلته المبتدأ ، ولم يقبح*
*ذلك مع ( أي ) ؟*
*قيل : يجوز أن يكون ذلك ؛ لأن ( أيا ) لا تنفك من الإضافة ، فيصير المضاف إليه كالعوض من حذف المبتدإ ، فلهذا كثر في ( أي ) الحذف من بين سائر أخواتها . "*
*انتهى**
*

----------

